# 123.ie



## droileen (15 Jun 2008)

These were brilliant the 1st year for House Insurance.

The 2nd year they were 100 Euro dearer than other main insurers in the Irish market.

Buyer beware !


----------



## landlord (16 Jun 2008)

droileen said:


> These were brilliant the 1st year for House Insurance.
> 
> The 2nd year they were 100 Euro dearer than other main insurers in the Irish market.
> 
> Buyer beware !


 
You should expect these tactics from every insurer on the market....
Insurers rely on the vast majority of customers not shopping around the second year. I shopped around the second year got the cheapest quote I could and then told 123.ie that quote (-50 Euro.....white Lie....) and they matched it !!!!


----------



## Towger (16 Jun 2008)

droileen said:


> Buyer beware !


 
As always... They tried be charge me over €500 to renew my car insurance. Even enclosed a nice letter telling me it was the best offer they could find, and wanting me to sign same!!! Anyway, I got the same coverage for a under €350 with your guessed it 123.ie .


----------



## Newbie! (16 Jun 2008)

We have our house insurance with 123.ie. The renewal came about 6 weeks ago and i forgot about it as work was very busy at the time. Got a phone call 2 weeks ago then from 123.ie telling me they'd give me a €40 discount if i renewed with them then. Had a quick look and they were the cheapest by a longshot.  Amazing


----------



## Newbie! (16 Jun 2008)

We have our house insurance with 123.ie. The renewal came about 6 weeks ago and i forgot about it as work was very busy at the time. Got a phone call 2 weeks ago then from 123.ie telling me they'd give me a €40 discount if i renewed with them then. Had a quick look and they were the cheapest by a longshot. Amazing how things vary.


----------



## michaelm (18 Jun 2008)

123's terms are quite stringent in relation to the types of locks your doors and windows must have.  My locks wouldn't satisfy their requirements (so I stuck with FBD) and I suspect that many insured with them wouldn't either; I wonder how that might affect any claim.  My kids do sing the 123.ie jingle though.


----------



## redstar (18 Jun 2008)

michaelm said:


> 123's terms are quite stringent in relation to the types of locks your doors and windows must have.  My locks wouldn't satisfy their requirements (so I stuck with FBD) and I suspect that many insured with them wouldn't either; I wonder how that might affect any claim.  My kids do sing the 123.ie jingle though.



Would they be less stringent if you have an alarm ?


----------



## michaelm (18 Jun 2008)

Actually they may have eased their requirements since I last looked at it in January, I just copied this from from their site . . 
MINIMUM SECURITY REQUIREMENTS CONDITION (a)
It is a condition precedent of liability under the Policy that: 
1. the Premises are fitted with the following security devices: 
 a. All external doors are fitted with mortice deadlocks or deadlocking rim latches. 
 b. All French doors and/or patio doors are fitted with appropriate security locks. 
2. whenever the Premises are left unattended 
 a. All doors and windows are closed and fastened 
 b. All door locks as stated above are in full and effective operation 
 c. All keys are removed from locks and kept in a secure place


----------



## helen86 (13 Aug 2009)

honest to god, try wexford insurances. I wrote a post up on another thread saying same thing, they were by far the cheapest and really nice too. My partner had endorsement on licence and they were really good at finding company to take him on. really helpful. we're from cork and it was still no hassle. We got our business insured with them aswell. #

definately worth a call


----------



## Guest128 (13 Aug 2009)

I got car insurance off Zurich through "Dingle Insurances" this year.....€200 cheaper than what Allianz's renewal quote!

No connection with the above just amazed with the cheek of Allianz....


----------



## Mpsox (13 Aug 2009)

FLANDERS` said:


> I got car insurance off Zurich through "Dingle Insurances" this year.....€200 cheaper than what Allianz's renewal quote!
> 
> No connection with the above just amazed with the cheek of Allianz....


 
My house insurance quote from Allianz was up this year as well, got a quote €110 cheaper via my broker

Incidentally, if anyone needs a good broker, can I recomend East Cork Insurance in Midleton, absolutley superb and can never do enough for me. I've no connection with them BTW


----------



## jprender (13 Aug 2009)

Just received my motor insurance renewal quote from allianz for EUR1150 
It was only 600 odd last year.

123.ie can do it for 420.


Who are allianz kidding ?


----------



## Gunship (13 Aug 2009)

helen86 said:


> honest to god, try wexford insurances. I wrote a post up on another thread saying same thing, they were by far the cheapest and really nice too. My partner had endorsement on licence and they were really good at finding company to take him on. really helpful. we're from cork and it was still no hassle. We got our business insured with them aswell. #
> 
> definately worth a call


 
What has being from Cork got to do with getting insurance, why would you envisage any hassle just because you are from Cork?


----------



## Cat101 (13 Aug 2009)

droileen said:


> These were brilliant the 1st year for House Insurance.
> 
> The 2nd year they were 100 Euro dearer than other main insurers in the Irish market.
> 
> Buyer beware !


I was looking at 123 to renew my car insurance. I got an online quote of €290 from them which is much more attractive than my current insurer with a quote of €367. But I'm now not so sure, I guess I could get cover for a year at that price and move on to someone else next year, there is no contract that I would have to stay with them for a minimum period of two or three years is there?


----------



## Guest128 (13 Aug 2009)

Cat101 said:


> I was looking at 123 to renew my car insurance. I got an online quote of €290 from them which is much more attractive than my current insurer with a quote of €367. But I'm now not so sure, I guess I could get cover for a year at that price and move on to someone else next year, there is no contract that I would have to stay with them for a minimum period of two or three years is there?



Isnt that what most people do these days, just hop from one insurer to the next?

I have never heard of a minimum term of insurance, of the motor variety anyway


----------



## mathepac (13 Aug 2009)

I've had a strange experience with motor insurance quotes from a number of 'big' insurers; not brokers like 123.ie, insurance companies. Initially all (telephone & online 'quick-quotes') seemed competitive until I asked for hardcopy proposal forms to be sent out to compare all the T&Cs, excesses, etc.

Amazingly, all of them were quoting for the same low-powered version of the car I drive despite my emphasising on the phone the precise model I have (as I know it gets a loading). Once the correct model was identified on the proposals, all the premiums rose by between 50 & 180%.

Coincidence? I don't think so.

The brokers like AAIreland, OneDirect, etc were just off-the-wall price-wise as was AXA at €640 with a largish excess. 

Best value for me at the moment are 123.ie (Travelers Insurance), 25plus.ie (AIG), powerinsurances.ie (unidentified insurance company) at about €370 each, comprehensive.

One (low-cost) broker told me they will not hold quotes for 30 days like they used to in the old days; any quote more than a week old must be renewed due to premium / underwriting volatility in the insurance market. It sounds like doo-doo to me but that was the scéal I got.


----------



## Cat101 (13 Aug 2009)

FLANDERS` said:


> Isnt that what most people do these days, just hop from one insurer to the next?


I don't know, this is my first ever hopping experience. I phoned my insurer  who I've held a police with for 12 years (I've never had an accident or made a claim) to see if they could match 123 they said no they couldn't but where willing to take €8 off the renewal price for me. Big wow! So I think I shall start hopping!


----------



## suemoo1 (14 Aug 2009)

i priced a renewal hse insurance yesterday for my mam and it was 200e dearer than other quotes i got online.


----------



## demoivre (14 Aug 2009)

Cat101 said:


> I was looking at 123 to renew my car insurance. I got an online quote of €290 from them which is much more attractive than my current insurer with a quote of €367. But I'm now not so sure, I guess I could get cover for a year at that price and move on to someone else next year, there is no contract that I would have to stay with them for a minimum period of two or three years is there?



No there isn't and moreover 123.ie are obliged to send you out a certificate of your ncb before next years renewal so you can move your business elsewhere next year if you wish.


----------



## youdaman (14 Aug 2009)

i had a policy with 123 last year and had no issues. their policy is insured by travelers who are one of the biggest insurers around. they give all the benefits so i dont think there is anything to be afraid of. make the change!


----------



## helllohello (14 Aug 2009)

has anyone had a claim with 123.ie? 
what are they like to deal with when you claim?


----------



## infacta (21 Jun 2010)

Have car with 123.ie & Travellers. Got another car and asked to transfer insurance, they wanted €40 fee. No effect on premium just a admin. Expensive!!!!


----------



## MandaC (26 Jun 2010)

I posted same thing on another thread about the admin fee.  I change my car 5-6 months, and also borrow cars for the weekend, etc or holidays so could have 3 different cars in one year.  Thats an extra 120.  I am stuck with them this year, but wont be going with them next year.


----------



## MandaC (2 Jul 2010)

I changed my car 14th or 15th June and still no disc.  I phoned them Monday to be told, yes there is a delay, should be with you shortly.  Very slow!


----------



## mathepac (2 Jul 2010)

I suffered a six-week delay with them and when the disc and cert arrived they were for a car I'd disposed of the previous year!

Ask them for a letter indemnifying you against tickets / fines issued due to non-display of  current  insurance  disc or inability to produce a certificate on demand.


----------



## Towger (2 Jul 2010)

I had the same problem a few years back, it was promised, in the post etc. A quick email to the MD got it by return post!


----------



## fraggle (2 Jul 2010)

I got my house insurance renewal from 123.ie   was 400-odd and went up to 580. I rang them and said I thought it was expensive and within 5 seconds was offered 408.


----------

